# What was your first book on trading?



## Pager (5 September 2007)

Had a bit of a tidy up today and came across the first book I bought on trading, quite why I bought it is still a mystery to me as I still cant made head nor tail of it , think it was down to the fact I had heard of George Soros and must of thought Ah, that will tell me everything I need to now about trading .

Still haven’t finished it either, forced myself to read it but about halfway through couldn’t take it anymore . 

The Alchemy of finance by George Soros = Bloody hard work of a read

Cheers

Pager


----------



## Edwood (5 September 2007)

*Re: What was your first book on Trading.*

mine was John Pipers "The Way to Trade" - good solid read, lays out a lot of the basics quite nicely for a newbie, most importantly for me was the emphasis on understanding your own personality and adopting a style that best suits ones strengths, weaknesses & personal style.


----------



## porkpie324 (5 September 2007)

*Re: What was your first book on Trading.*

When I first started trading in 1983 there was'nt many books on sharev trading, but that did'nt matter I made heaps caught the 1983/87 bull run, I never needed books I new it all!. However early 1987 I did read Paul Erdmans ' What Next', am I glad I did beacause I sold out in April 1987 going against my brokers advice, since then I have paid no attention to brokers. porkpie


----------



## weird (5 September 2007)

*Re: What was your first book on Trading.*

Interesting topic starter, alot of the books I started with, and I had a T/A bent to begin with, had more of a 'Futures' focus ... still hard to find T/A books that don't have this type of bent I believe, unless looking at funnies ... probably O'Neils books where the first books I had that had more of a focus on this. There are more Aussie books now (or a hybrid that include T/A with Funnies) that have more of a focus on this like Hull, Guppy, Wilson, Colin Nicholson and also other books by authors like Stan Weinstein or O'Shaughnessy. Can't remember my first book, although perhaps it was Kaufman or something Market Profile related which I was involved in at one time, but feels like a lifetime ago .... and I'm only 34


----------



## nioka (5 September 2007)

*Re: What was your first book on Trading.*

The Brisbane Courier Mail and a cheque book. Can't remember anything else being available then.


----------



## exberliner1 (5 September 2007)

*Re: What was your first book on Trading.*

Not really a trading book....but JK Galbraith's "The Great Crash 1929" was brilliant....seems worth another read after the recent turbulence.

EB


----------



## Chorlton (5 September 2007)

*Re: What was your first book on Trading.*



weird said:


> Interesting topic starter, alot of the books I started with, and I had a T/A bent to begin with, had more of a 'Futures' focus ... still hard to find T/A books that don't have this type of bent I believe, unless looking at funnies ... probably O'Neils books where the first books I had that had more of a focus on this. There are more Aussie books now (or a hybrid that include T/A with Funnies) that have more of a focus on this like Hull, Guppy, Wilson, Colin Nicholson and also other books by authors like Stan Weinstein or O'Shaughnessy. Can't remember my first book, although perhaps it was Kaufman or something Market Profile related which I was involved in at one time, but feels like a lifetime ago .... and I'm only 34




Hey Weird,

Out of interest, can I ask how long you've been trading and more specifically involved in System design?

Just interested....

Cheers,

Chorlton


----------



## weird (5 September 2007)

*Re: What was your first book on Trading.*



Chorlton said:


> Hey Weird,
> 
> Out of interest, can I ask how long you've been trading and more specifically involved in System design?
> 
> ...




Good question. Been involved in managed futures funds, hence the comment concerning MP since 8 years ago (which ended approx 5 years ago), however personally trading my own account for only around 3 years. Having fun and still learning.


----------



## Chorlton (5 September 2007)

Thanks for the insight Weird, and as you say, we are always learning.....  

All the best,

Chorlton


----------



## prawn_86 (5 September 2007)

I have actually never read a book on trading. I have thought about it sometimes, but i just have too much other reading with uni and then a couple of fiction novels to take my mind off of things.

I have read financial press, BRW, smart investor etc etc regulary and look at websites when i want specific info ie - technical trading, but have never read any published books on any of it.


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 September 2007)

Louise Bedford, Trading Secrets.  It was a start, but I think there are better places to start.


----------



## apra143 (6 September 2007)

I assume understanding trading and understanding the taxation system goes hand-in-hand ... is there any introductory books covering both in a straight forward manner (esp. in Aus)?

Would people recommend just taking the plunge in tading without worrying too much about the taxation side of things (i.e. let the accountant handle that  )? I have a basic understanding regarding the 50% CGT benefit and the 30% imputation system, would that be enough?

Anway, a good book covering both angles would be great; any suggestions?


----------



## Timmy (1 October 2007)

I had a chuckle when I saw the title of your thread and thought I would add  a comment.  Then I read your post Pager, and saw your first was _The Alchemy of Finance_ - I had more than a chuckle!  Yeah I think I am still trying to finish that one...

First was _How To Chart Your Way To Success on the Share Market_.  The only thing I remember about it was point and figure charting.


----------



## GreatPig (1 October 2007)

First book I ever bought on anything to do with the financial markets was the notes to an SFE course done up as a book. Bought that in 1984 or 1985. Shortly after that came Schwager's "A Complete Guide To The Futures Markets" and Edwards & Magee's "The Technical Analysis of Stock Trends", which I never managed to get right through until a few years ago.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## brettc4 (1 October 2007)

My First one was "Share Trading" by Darryl Guppy.  
I wanted something about the OZ Market, and it being cheap compared to other books was why I bought it.

Cheers, Brett


----------



## nomore4s (1 October 2007)

Pager said:


> The Alchemy of finance by George Soros = Bloody hard work of a read
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pager




lol, anything with "Alchemy" in the title is bound to be difficult to read.:

My first one was Stan Weinstein's - Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets.
Not a bad place to start gave me a basic understanding of the markets and T/A.


----------



## chops_a_must (1 October 2007)

The New Market Wizards - Jack D. Schwager. 'Twas a really good and soft/ fun introduction to trading.


----------



## CanOz (1 October 2007)

GreatPig said:


> First book I ever bought on anything to do with the financial markets was the notes to an SFE course done up as a book. Bought that in 1984 or 1985. Shortly after that came Schwager's "A Complete Guide To The Futures Markets" and Edwards & Magee's "The Technical Analysis of Stock Trends", which I never managed to get right through until a few years ago.
> 
> Cheers,
> GP




GP...have you read both of Schwager's Futures books or just the TA one? I'm getting through the TA Book and want to buy the FA book next, and wondering if anyone has any impressions of it?

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (1 October 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> The New Market Wizards - Jack D. Schwager. 'Twas a really good and soft/ fun introduction to trading.




Totally agree Chop's. Interesting how even many of the fundy's use charts for price action. Also interesting where the mechanical traders covered.

Great book, a must read for anyone serious about trading for a living. Makes you feel like a little fish at times though.

Cheers,


----------



## So_Cynical (1 October 2007)

My first book on trading is

"making money from CFD trading" how i turned 13k into 30k in 3 months.
By Catherine Davey

I havent read it yet...ill be in Boracay on holidays in 2 weeks time
will study then.:


----------



## surfingman (1 October 2007)

Apart from Textbooks my first trading book was:

Taming the Lion by Richard Farley

A trader from Australia who truly made it big, great concepts and overall view on the market from economists perspective, outlines the important concepts of the market... Great read i couldn't put it down.

I also have trading in the zone by Mark Douglass sitting here will read it when I go on holidays in a few weeks..


----------



## GreatPig (1 October 2007)

CanOz said:


> GP...have you read both of Schwager's Futures books or just the TA one?



Only the one I mentioned, and that a long time ago.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## nizar (3 October 2007)

One up on Wall St - Peter Lynch.
Seems like so long ago when i was into the fundies.


----------

